# 2017 and beyond...



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

With advancements in Video tech, are projectors still the way to go in todays fast paced tech world?

I want an OLED panel, but as was curious about the new QLED by samsung. And with newer panel technologies, are projectors still a viable option with the versatility of panels now days?


----------

